# Bent Aluminum Ladder



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello out there.
An overambitious employee tried to move our 40' aluminum ladder and dropped it hard on its side. The result is a nasty little curve toward the top. 
Has this happened to anyone and do you have any simple solution to straighten the ladder effectively? 
My wallet will be so grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Had it happen once too. Don't know if there is a fix? We just delt with it as is & used the others as first choice. Maybe make him work off $400 for a new black tip.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Over the years we have had a couple get clipped by the snowplow or run over by trucks. We built a ladder storage rack on the back of our shop so they dont lay on the ground anymore. I personally wouldnt be comfortable straightening one even if I knew how. The rails on those things arent particularly bulky. I agree that the employee should have to contribute to a replacement.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

drop it on the other side


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wedge it under something, like a truck. Get the biggest guy you know to tweak it straight again. Hang it on a couple of brackets with weights in the middle. The weight of them damn ladders should straighten it self out.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> drop it on the other side


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

AALory said:


> Hello out there.
> An overambitious employee tried to move our 40' aluminum ladder and dropped it hard on its side. The result is a nasty little curve toward the top.
> Has this happened to anyone and do you have any simple solution to straighten the ladder effectively?
> My wallet will be so grateful for any suggestions.


if you come to no conclusion,,,,make sure to scrap the metal.:yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Take it apart and you now have a 20' roof pick ladder and a 20' jump ladder.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh please boss, can I go up 40 feet on that ladder that was toast but we bent back into shape by putting in between Jimmy's Jeep and the crappy van and then Jimmy just kept on the gas until it bent back...kinda...


...uh...wait a minute....


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Off Topic but...nice pic NEPS (avatar)


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha good thread, we are using a 40'footer with a nice curve to it. Don't us it much and just ordered a new 32 that should do the job most the time. but sometimes it doesn't slide right and for some reason there is no rope so I have the other guy hold it off the house while I climb up and bang on the brackets so they slip off the rung they are on and then lower it down while he is holding it up :thumbup:
keeps work fun and interesting.


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

I cut both rails even below the bend. Yeah--now it's not a 40 footer--it's a 39 footer. So the top rail is shorter than the bottom rail--still useable works fine. 

JTP


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

AALory said:


> Hello out there.
> An overambitious employee tried to move our 40' aluminum ladder and dropped it hard on its side. The result is a nasty little curve toward the top.
> Has this happened to anyone and do you have any simple solution to straighten the ladder effectively?
> My wallet will be so grateful for any suggestions.


Destroy it with a saw-zaw! The unwillingness to replace it could cost thousands in medical bills, or even someone their life. I say "destroy it" because someone might garbage pick it and kill themselves on it. Do the right thing! SAFETY FIRST!

GURU


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> Destroy it with a saw-zaw! The unwillingness to replace it could cost thousands in medical bills, or even someone their life. I say "destroy it" because someone might garbage pick it and kill themselves on it. Do the right thing! SAFETY FIRST!
> 
> GURU


You should pat yourself on the back! Best Booger post ever!:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah, nice avatar NEPS. Did you make the rally ? Nah, neither did I.


But back to the question at hand. I hear a lot of opinions, but don't see no picture. Sometimes a little ding is a little ding and nothing to sweat over, sometimes a bend is a bend with a twisty, torquey, stress crease and not even Tiger or Schilling would play through it.

Do you have any pix with which we can better judge?


Speaking of pix: LOVE this one


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> Destroy it with a saw-zaw! The unwillingness to replace it could cost thousands in medical bills, or even someone their life. I say "destroy it" because someone might garbage pick it and kill themselves on it. Do the right thing! SAFETY FIRST!
> 
> GURU


I had a 40 foot aluminum fully extended on a copper gutter ... a breeze blew it down, and it "WARPED". We all joked about how we could angle around power lines and stuff ... but think about it ...

Your center of gravity is far beyond the midle of the ladder, and your people might (falsly) feel safe because they are in the middle of the rungs. But, the ladder will create a false sense of security; resulting in sneekers hitting the pavement at 98 miles per hour (the terminal velocity of the human body) ... enough for a compound fracture of the shin bone ... of your bravest painter. 

Don't ruin someone elses career buddy! 

Put the hazzard away!

GURU


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

It is a slight and smooth bend. I'll take a pic today and post it tonight.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Had it happen once too. Don't know if there is a fix? We just delt with it as is & used the others as first choice. Maybe make him work off $400 for a new black tip.


Ditto 
I got a tweaked 40 out back right now. I have used it since but not my first pick.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

timhag said:


> if you come to no conclusion,,,,make sure to scrap the metal.:yes:


I was thinking the same thing...every diet coke I drink brings me 1/4 of a cent closer to retirement...a 40' ladder would replace a LOT of pop cans!


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Sell it to College Pros......better yet, GIVE it to them.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

stansoph said:


> Sell it to College Pros......better yet, GIVE it to them.


Good idea...except you can't fit a 40 footer on top of an '82 Chevette


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Good idea...except you can't fit a 40 footer on top of an '82 Chevette


:laughing:I don't think there are any of those still on the road!:lol:

How about putting it on Ebay, maybe it will get picked up by those Egyptians! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> drop it on the other side


We did that when i dropped a 32", seemed to work great..


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd trash it. There's no way anyone could make me go up a bent 40ft ladder.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I think if you store it on its side (bend up) over a dip or on some wooden blocks it will slowly bend back to its orginal shape. I think I am watching ours bend more, this is where I came up with this.


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with the guys that say don't use it anymore. You could cut it up and make a nice 15' or 16' extension. All the parts are replaceable (shoes, locks, pulley rope etc.) I did that once with a 28' that did the same as your 40'. It blew off the side of an industrial building and ended up with a bow. As for making the employee pay for it, no. It is your company, it is your responsibility. Just make sure he learns from it.


----------



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

aww poor college pro guys lol they always get fun of! (wait a min, i worked for them for 4 years thru school lol)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I think if you store it on its side (bend up) over a dip or on some wooden blocks it will slowly bend back to its orginal shape. I think I am watching ours bend more, this is where I came up with this.


Are you alright? Throw the f'ing thing out before you hurt someone.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

If I found out my boss had sent me up a defective ladder, I would be pissed. Please, throw it away. I imagine a new ladder will cost way less than an injury. Please, trash that thing. I like the idea of destroying it so people like me don't say "hey, looky there, it's a 40 foot ladder on the side of the road, SCORE!!"


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Take it to a recycle center and buy beer with the money!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Are you alright? Throw the f'ing thing out before you hurt someone.


YUP! :yes:

And destroy it :hammer: so no one garbage picks it and hurts themselves!:wheelchair:

GURU


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> :laughing:I don't think there are any of those still on the road!:lol:
> 
> How about putting it on Ebay, maybe it will get picked up by those Egyptians!
> 
> :thumbup:


My wife is Egyptian


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

fungku said:


> My wife is Egyptian


she like Chevette's?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

lol you should see how badly twisted my 16 footer is, dont remember were i got it but it looks like it blew out the back of a truck.... that was a scary thing to use, a bent 40ft is just ridiculous


----------



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Had it happen once too. Don't know if there is a fix? We just delt with it as is & used the others as first choice. Maybe make him work off $400 for a new black tip.


You really shouldn't make your guy pay for that. Mistakes happen. If I had a boss who did that I would have held a grudge for a while.


----------



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

heck Charlie, for what their paying painters in Michigan right now, I would just quit, it would be cheaper.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I bet 100 dollars he's still using that dang ladder. And cusses the employee who dropped it every day!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

CharlieWis said:


> You really shouldn't make your guy pay for that. Mistakes happen. If I had a boss who did that I would have held a grudge for a while.


I agree. 
They will get the $400 out of you one way or another. Slower production or go out and buy a ladder. Maybe you should have been by his side to help move it. Cut it up and go to a junk yard. They will pay you for it.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I say take it apart and use the two half's. It would be much better that way. Also saves some money. That's only if your wallet is tight.

Other wise trash it and get a new one. I would not climb up a bend 40' ladder. Safety First.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Sev, shouldn't you be at work? Have you ever seen a 40' ladder? 
I personally have no problem sending just my self up a bent ladder if I deem it stable enough. I would not make my employees do it against their will.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Took the day off from work. Yes I have seen a 40' ladder.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I'm a little bitter today


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I'm a little bitter today


Bad Day?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Severson quote- "I would not climb up a bend 40' ladder. Safety First"


I thought Hobbit habitats were only six feet high.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AALory,

It's been a month since your bent ladder post. Are you doing what most painters here would do, regardless of their "Safety First" posts, and using it as a necessity?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> she like Chevette's?



NEPS, you are a bitter sob, but that is funny as sh!t!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Bad Day?


no. not at all. just bitter today. starting to get sick of all the dumb postings too. and that I spend all my "office" time on here lol


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

well actually, there was one thing. I was trying to paint some windows, and I ran out of spray cans.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> well actually, there was one thing. I was trying to paint some windows, and I ran out of spray cans.


I'm sure sev will stop by with his HVLP to paint your casing. Don't want no brush marks:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

tsunami said:


> I was trying to paint some windows, and I ran out of spray cans.


ANOTHER potential classic sig line quote. 

DAMN ! Why watch hollywood's inane sitcoms when I gots painttalk ?!?! :thumbup:

But since this thread refuses to die a respectful death (reminds me of some Congress Critters), I still wanna see some PICTURES of this F'ing bent ladder. Everyone has drawn lines in the sand about what to do with it, but no one has seen the actual extent of the damagé.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

daArch said:


> ANOTHER potential classic sig line quote.
> 
> DAMN ! Why watch hollywood's inane sitcoms when I gots painttalk ?!?! :thumbup:
> 
> But since this thread refuses to die a respectful death (reminds me of some Congress Critters), I still wanna see some PICTURES of this F'ing bent ladder. Everyone has drawn lines in the sand about what to do with it, but no one has seen the actual extent of the damagé.


Yes, You made me read so now make me see!!!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

what about making planks with em? Thats what I want to do with my louisville with the bent foot. Does that work? Can extension sections (taken apart and covered in something) work as cheap planks?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> what about making planks with em? Thats what I want to do with my louisville with the bent foot. Does that work? Can extension sections (taken apart and covered in something) work as cheap planks?


I'll nominate you as the guinnea pig. If we see you posting again after the test, we know it's possible.

BTW, the answer is *NO*. The sides rails were not engineered to take that kind of load. Doubled up, I would almost be curious, but definitely not a single section. AND that L-ville is a type 2. It would be suicidal, literally.

Well, maybe if you covered it up with a 2 x 10 (actual) and spanned only 10 feet, it would be fine


----------

